# Whale Talk (Count Vlad does electronica)



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

The Count, the denizen of the deep, does some modern music on the Leviathan.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Tangerine Dream meets Kraftwerk - well done! - :tiphat: - You should also post "Dancers Heath" - quite like that one - Mychael Danna meets Nightnoise.

This brings to mind the Canadian show "SCTV" with American actor Joe Flaherty as "Count Floyd" -






at the 2:45 mark you'll hear why Americans shouldn't try to do Canadian accents...

Count Vlad - keep posting, eh?


----------

